# How to properly tow a lowrider



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

I showed a friend of mine a pic of my Cadi on a flatbed and he said Im lucky that the car didnt come off the truck. I have to get some repairs made on my car that requires I tow the car about 6 miles. I dont have a toy hauler so Im gonna rent one from U Haul. Im gonna use my 92 Suburban to pull the Cadi. My question is am I taking a huge risk by using the Uhaul rentals or should I have a tow truck come get it? Second question is once its on the trailer or truck how do I position the car nose to the front or back it onto the trailer? Should I lock it up or dump it? Nose down ass up or ass up nose down....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

you are going to get all kinds of different answers...


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

Heavy side toward your suburban like if your setup consist of a lot of batts 
car dropped all the way


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Uhaul trailer are too small. Don't like'm personally plus half the time they're abused, beaten down. I rather have a flat bed take it. In town tows aren't that expensive. Then again that's my personal op.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> Uhaul trailer are too small. Don't like'm personally plus half the time they're abused, beaten down. I rather have a flat bed take it. In town tows aren't that expensive. Then again that's my personal op.


x2,uhauls are sketchy @ best,and too small for a full size cadi,I know guys do it,but it's risky.


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> Uhaul trailer are too small. Don't like'm personally plus half the time they're abused, beaten down. I rather have a flat bed take it. In town tows aren't that expensive. Then again that's my personal op.


 X2, better off having it towed and 6 miles isn't shit. Spend more upfront now and save more later


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.uhaul.com/Reservations/EquipmentDetail.aspx?model=AT

Check the link. Compare the prices and time from renting a trailer and doing it all yourself, then taking the trailer back, to callin a tow company and letting them handle it. If you use the trailer, you cant go wrong with stock height. (I seen people locked up on the trailer goin 55 mph and they made if) When your hit the street with dips and uneven pavement, the suspension will help absorb those impacts. Make sure you strap down your wheels with the straps they provide. Remember, use the safety chains. If you do not know how to use them, ASK THE REP! The loading of the vehicle will be easier nose in. When you are transporting your vehicle make sure the parking brake is set, also in the "park" position. Places that rent trailers, inspect the equipment, they do not want to lend you a broken trailer risking damage to your property. They would be liable and would have to pay out the ass. 

I dont usually toss my 2 cents in but I can see a lot of riders benefiting from this.

uffin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Just call a tow truck. 6 miles it will probably not be much more $ than a Uhaul trailer, and it will take about 10 minutes. Call, watch the guy load it, go inside and get back on LIL. No reason a lowrider is gonna "fall off the truck" anymore than a normal car.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I tow my cars with the nose to the rear, it balances the weight on the tounge of the trailer, I've used a uhaul trailer to bring cars from Maryland to Texas with no problems towing this way, when I tow nose in seems like the trailer sways like crazy, but then thats my opinion, like the homies said if its local call a tow truck if you dont OWN a trailer if its of any distance its more like trial and error so to speak


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

Use a tow truck.


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Whats the best way to tow a big body across the country gonna rent a trailer from uhaul


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

if it has hydros and ko's flat bed is the onnly way to go, because you cant tow it backwards and all that weight on a hook and a rear axle is bad on tires... once i got towed on a hook and my shit was all over the place. trust me a hook isnt worth the hassle and potential damage to ur lowrider


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

get a chain and atruck wait till 11 o clock at night and pull it..5 BUCKS !!


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

call a flat bed some insurance will cover it so you dont even have to pay


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

If ur gonna tow it urself back it in and use all the straps and chains they have. Ive used a uhaul trailer for my caprice and I had no problems but if ur only going 6 miles then just get a tow truck. Cuz I paid like almost 60 bucks for the trailer and a tow won't be much more if that.


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Yogi said:


> Whats the best way to tow a big body across the country gonna rent a trailer from uhaul


never rent from uhaul, if you going cross country, id suggest a transporter if you break it down its cheaper more dependable and safer


And to the six mile question, i own a trailer and i still call a wrecker for short transport. 
Fuel, the $54.95 plus tax, and the time it takes to get the trailer just made it not worth it. 
and besides if you dont know how to strap a car down, most likely you wouldnt know how to load the trailer, back it up or drive safely, leave it to professionals


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

ask the owner of perfect score on how not to tow a car:thumbsup:


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

ICED BOXX said:


> never rent from uhaul, if you going cross country, id suggest a transporter if you break it down its cheaper more dependable and saferAnd to the six mile question, i own a trailer and i still call a wrecker for short transport. Fuel, the $54.95 plus tax, and the time it takes to get the trailer just made it not worth it. and besides if you dont know how to strap a car down, most likely you wouldnt know how to load the trailer, back it up or drive safely, leave it to professionals


 You're Right its probably only 200-300 more but its insured and safer :thumbsup:


----------



## tmack6 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the help. Its only about 5-6 miles so a tow shouldnt be that bad.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TOW TRUCK IS FINE JUST MAKE SURE ITS STRAPPED AND CHAINED PROPER AND IT BE FINE,


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I've always used a flatbed, nothing else.


----------

